# 2x 240 radiator ausreichend?



## Hans-dampf (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo 

kurze frage sind 2 x 240 oder 280 radiatoren 
für einen i7 4770 und einer titan ausreichend?
und was die zukunft noch so bringt

wen ja welche radiatoren sind zu empfehlen
mir gefallen die modelle von watercool


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

Hi  

Also wenn du nicht übertaktest reichen die locker aus. Man sagt 120mm pro 100 Watt, also würde sogar ein 360 grade noch reichen!  

Die Watercool kann man ruhig nehmen, habe selbst hier auch einen 280er von Watercool liegen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Dezember 2013)

also ich habe platz für 1 x 280 an der front und 1 x 280 am deckel eventuel noch ein 140 hinten
übertacktung vieleich in der zukunft aber bisher nicht davon abgesehen das sich der i7 4770 eh nicht übertackten lässt

idealerweise sehr leisse habe ein nanxia deep silence 5


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja dann nehm einfach die 2 280er vllt kannst du dann noch eine Titan dazu stecken  Du hast die Teile schon oder? Habe das jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden, denn eine Titan würde aktuell nicht mehr kaufen ^^


----------



## Pixekgod (14. Dezember 2013)

umso mehr radiatorfläche um so leiser wird das ganz


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Dezember 2013)

das ist mir bewust aber sind  die 2x 240 oder 2x 280 ausreichend und auch leise den einen mora 3 habe ich nur aus platz gründen muss ich darauf verzichten

nein eine titan habe ich nicht  
war nur als beispiel gedacht das wo ich habe ist ein i7 4770  mit der gpu warte ich auf die gtx 800 serie


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

Ok gut, selbst 2 240er schaffen Silent und kühl, falls eine 2 Karte dazukommen soll wäre der Mora natürlich besser  ansonsten reichen aber 2 280er locker!


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Dezember 2013)

2 gpu unwarscheinlich stromverbrauch zu hoch

welcher radiator ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

Was für einen möchtest du denn nun haben? 

Aber hier schonmal was: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm 35276


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Dezember 2013)

schade der past leider nich rein zumindest nicht in der front maximale höhe 315 mm


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

dann muss es ein 240mm werden, ich würde dann einfach den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm 35276 in den Deckel und den Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm 35272 in die Front. Wegen der Dicke musst du schauen, je mehr desto besser.


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Dezember 2013)

ein 280 der passen müste habe ich auc noch gefunden:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 280mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 280 - black


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

Ob der so gut passt, Spielraum wäre ja nicht vorhanden...nimm lieber den 240er, einen Unterscheid wirst du kaum bemerken.


----------



## Hans-dampf (14. Dezember 2013)

was den 240 angeht
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Watercool » Watercool HTSF2 LT Radiator - 240mm

müsste nur mal ausmessen wegen der breite die pumpe mus auch noch irgentwo hin

aber warscheinlich nehme ich nen 240 wo vorgeschlagen wurde kostet auch weniger


----------



## Oozy (15. Dezember 2013)

Ein 280er bietet immerhin fast soviel Kühlfläche wie ein 360er...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Dezember 2013)

Aber brauch er denn unbedingt mehr Kühlfläche? Also dafür würde ich keine möglichen Komplikationen in kauf nehmen...


----------



## Hans-dampf (15. Dezember 2013)

so jetzt hab ich mal nachgemessen
höhe 322mm breite 150 mm möglich

eine grösere kühlfläche ist schon intetesant wen man dafür nur einen radiator benötigt


----------



## Oozy (15. Dezember 2013)

Sagen wir es mal so. Eine CPU+GPU Wasserkühlung kann man theoretisch auch mit nur einem 120er Radiator betreiben, wenn man das will, allerdings zulasten der Temperaturen und Lautstärke, was ja genau die Vorteile einer Wakü sind.

Nehmen wir zum Beispiel eine GTX 780 Ti mit einer maximal abzuführenden Abwärme von 250W und ein i7 4770K mit gut 100W TDP, macht zusammen 350W, die im "schlimmsten" Fall abgeführt werden muss. Wenn man 100W pro 120er-Radiator rechnet, ergibt das eine theoretische Fläche von einem 420er Radiator, also 3x140mm Radiatoren, entspricht einer Fläche von gut 58'800mm2. Mit zwei 240er Radiatoren entspricht die Kühlfläche je gut 28'800mm2, also 57'600mm2 für zwei 240er Radiatoren. 

Du siehst, dass du dich mit "nur" zwei 240er Radiatoren knapp an der "Silent"-Grenze befindest, das aber noch ohne OC. Mir persönlich wäre es zu wenig, da ich lieber 80W pro 120er Radiatoren einrechnen würde, aber das ist jedem das seine.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Dezember 2013)

also ausreichend bestimmt. zumal du als cpu den i7 4770 angegeben hast, nicht den 4770k. also kein oc bei der cpu. 
TTL kühlt in seinem review eine titan und eine 2011er cpu (glaub ein 3960x) mit einem 360er. 
XSPC GTX Titan Waterblock Review & Overclocking - YouTube


----------



## Sabe11 (15. Dezember 2013)

Also wären eigentlich 2x280 ideal in dem fall oder? Ich arbeite auch an einem ähnlichen Konzept daher ist dieser thread auch für mich sehr interessant. Vom gehäuse her hätte ich für 2x280 Radis platz mit nbisschen schrauberei 
2x280=560 Kühlfläche.


----------



## -Loki- (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich rechne immer mit 75 Watt pro 120mm für cool & quiet. Wobei das mal der gängige Wert war der hier auch immer angegeben wurde.
100 Watt rechne ich bei 140er Radiatoren.


----------



## Vagas (15. Dezember 2013)

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 280mm Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm
Maße: 323 x 29 x 142 mm
Müsste doch passen? 

Für mich ebenfalls interessant, weil ich mit 2x 280 meine Zwillinge r9 290 kühlen will und dass wenns geht auch leise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

2x280 hätte übrigens auch Vorteile, wenn die Lüfter mal automatisch gesteuert werden sollen. Dann reicht nämlich ein Kanal (bei ausreichender Leistung). 280+240 bedeutet dagegen verschiedene Lüfter und damit auch verschiedene Spannungen für den gleichen Lautstärke/Leistungskompromiss.

Bzgl. der Gesamtleistung 280er vs 240er bzw. 480 vs 560, wenn man beide betrachtet, gibts in der aktuellen PCGH einen Vergleich bei identischer Lautstärke. (leider habe ich sie gerade nicht zur Hand. Aber die 140 mm Modelle haben schon einen gewissen Vorsprung.)

@Vagas: Zwei 290er sind eine ganze andere Verbrauchsklasse, als eine Titan. Möglich ist das natürlich alles, aber ich würde direkt zu nem Mora greifen und, wenn das Geld nicht reicht, eher die zweite 290 sparen, denn Radiatorfläche.
(Zugegeben: Ich soll zu den Leuten gehören, denn Lautstärke überdurchschnittlich wichtig ist  )


----------



## Vagas (16. Dezember 2013)

> @Vagas:  Zwei 290er sind eine ganze andere Verbrauchsklasse, als eine Titan.  Möglich ist das natürlich alles, aber ich würde direkt zu nem Mora  greifen und, wenn das Geld nicht reicht, eher die zweite 290 sparen,  denn Radiatorfläche.
> (Zugegeben: Ich soll zu den Leuten gehören, denn Lautstärke überdurchschnittlich wichtig ist  )


Ich dachte man rechnet mit 250Watt pro 290er? Insgesamt 500Watt für beide, und ich hab 560er Radiatorfläche?! 
Ich hätte es auch gerne leise und kühl, sonst würde ich das ganze nicht machen


----------

